# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Σύγκρουση Κ/Ζ Dream με M/V Avantis II στη Ρόδο.

## Espresso Venezia

*Πρόσκρουση πλοίων στη Ρόδο λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών.* 
Κυριακή 18-11ου.




> Πρωινές ώρες χθες και λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου (άνεμοι ΝΑ εντάσεως 8-9 Bf), έσπασαν οι κάβοι του K/Z «DREAM» σημαίας Μπαχάμες, το οποίο ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο στη θέση ΑΚΑΝΤΙΑ, με αποτέλεσμα να παρασυρθεί και να προσκρούσει με την πρύμνη του, στην δεξιά πλευρά του Φ/Γ AVANTIS II Ν.Π. 10794, το οποίο βρισκόταν πλαγιοδετημένο πίσω του. 
> Με την βοήθεια ρυμουλκών, που έσπευσαν άμεσα στην περιοχή του συμβάντος, το K/Z «DREAM» πλοίο έδεσε ασφαλώς στην αρχική του θέση. 
> Από την πρόσκρουση προκλήθηκαν μόνο μικρές υλικές ζημιές και στα δύο πλοία, ενώ από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύθηκε ο απόπλους τους, μέχρι αποκατάστασης των ζημιών και επιθεώρηση τους από κλιμάκιο ΤΚΕΠ λιμένα.


Πηγή : *ΥΕΝ*

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν του πάει του Dream η Ρόδος! Όλο φασαρίες εχει σε αυτό το λιμάνι! Την μία μπάταρε την άλλη συγκρούστηκε!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ξέρει κανένας κάτι για τα αίτια και πως μπορούσε να αποφεχθέι; Μήπως και καταφέρουμε να μη γίνει κάτι τέτοι στο μέλλον. 
Τι μπορέι να έφταιξε η κακή κατάσταση των κάβων, χρειάζονταν περισσότεροι, το σημείο που έδεσε;

----------


## Apostolos

Τι να σου πω φίλε! Όταν δένεις το πλοίο φροντίζεις όχι μόνο να το έχεις ασφαλές προσδεμένο για την παρούσα κατάσταση, αλλα και για χειρότερη περίπτωση, λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν την πρόβλεψη+κάτι παραπάνω! Τώρα όμως στη Ρόδο ο καιρός μπορεί να αλλάξει τόσο γρήγορα που να σε πιάσει απροετοίμαστο! Φυσικά μπορεί να είχε γίνει λάθος απο την αρχή, κάποιος κάβος να έσπασε ή ένα σωρό περιπτώσεις. Εγώ απορώ για το πώς ενα πλοίο πέρνει δρόμο και κοπανάει σε ένα άλλο χωρίς αντίδραση απο το πλήρωμα! Ιδικά στη Ρόδο που υπάρχουν StBy ρυμουλκά!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να δούμε λίγο που έγινε, σύμφωνα με την είδηση ήταν πλαγιδετημένα στη θέση Ακάντια (δεξιά στο χάρτη) και οι άνεμοι ΝΑ 8~9 ξέρει κανείς που ήταν και ήταν εκτεθειμένα στους ΝΑ ανέμους;

Πηγήχάρτη: www.hellenicnavy.gr/

----------


## Apostolos

Αν φαντάζομαι καλά ή μόνη λογική θέση τους είναι η παρακάτω. Το Αβάντις μάλον ξεφόρτωνε παλέτες με την πρύμη και το Dream ήταν δεμένο. Με ΝΑ ανέμους (8-9????) και μέ τόσα έξαλα είναι μάλλον σίγουρο ότι σπάσανε κάβοι

TSAMPIKO PORT.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Εγώ απορώ για το πώς ενα πλοίο πέρνει δρόμο και κοπανάει σε ένα άλλο χωρίς αντίδραση απο το πλήρωμα!


Και μήπως υπήρχε καν πλήρωμα φίλε Απόστολε στο Dream, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να αντιδράσει ??? Κοντά δυόμιση μήνες βρίσκεται το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, υπό αδιευκρίνιστο ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς. Λες να υπάρχει ακόμα πλήρωμα ???

Εκτός κι αν εννοείς το πλήρωμα του φορτηγού.  :Smile: 

Επι τη ευκαιρία ας θυμηθούμε και το τι είχε γίνει με το Κ\Ζ Dream τον Σεπτέμβρη που μας πέρασε.

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showpost.ph...73&postcount=1

----------


## AegeanIslands

Η θεση του *AVANTIS II* ειναι τετοια που να επιτρεπει
Φορτοεκφορτωση.rhodes.jpg
Δυστυχως στη Ροδο ο Σοροκος ειναι ο χειροτερος Καιρος.
Τον περασμενο Ιουνιο το *ΜΟΝΑ LΙΖΑ* επεσε θυμα του Σοροκου (πεσμενο στο ακρομολιο)
και προσκουοντας πανω στο *RHAPSODY* προκαλοντας ζημιες στο Ντεκ πανω απο το Ρεμετζο της ΠΜ.
Εσπασαν περιπου 8 καβοι ΠΡ&ΠΜ η σκαλα επεσε στη Θαλασσα ενω το πλοιο
κρατιοταν διπλα-οχι κολλημενο-με 2 ρυμουλκα.
Την ιδια στιγμη το *ORIENT QUEEN* που ηταν πλαγιοδετημενο στην απεναντι θεση χτυπιοταν πανω στα μπαλονια με το swell που το βαζει μεσα ζωντανο να κινδυνευει να παθει ζημια αφου εσπασαν και 2 συνεχιζομενα μπαλονια.

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστούμε! Για ακόμα μία φορά φαίνονται ότι το λιμάνι της Ρόδου είναι πλέον επικίνδυνο με νοτιά... Αναρωτιέμε αν γινόταν επέκταση του λιμενοβραχείωνα ή η διμιουργία νέου τύπου Τήνου αλλα με σωστή μελέτη θα  έλυνε την κατάσταση?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τελικά το *DREAM* αναχώρησε ρυμουλκούμενο για το Κουσάντασι, μετά από δυόμιση μήνες παραμονής του στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου.

Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στο παρακάτω link.

http://www.palmos-fm.gr/read.asp?show=Article&id=6480

----------

